# cat% Dosen



## sabato (23. Januar 2002)

Moin Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich RJ-45 Kabel an cat5 Dosen anschließ ( also doe Kabelbelegung meine ich)

Danke

MfG
sabato


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

http://www.hrz.uni-dortmund.de/s3/nomo/rj45.html
http://www.bsg-dornier.de/computer/hw/10baset/10baset.htm
http://www.heise.de/ct/00/18/132/bild5.gif

Das habe ich mal so auf die schnelle gefunden!


----------



## sabato (23. Januar 2002)

*Nicht die Kabel sondern die DOSEN*

Danke

die kabel hab ich schon das ist nicht das problem. aber die cat5 dosen ist das prob


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Uuups, *sorry* 
Ich hoffe, ich habe diesmal die richtigen gefunden:
http://www.sielkamp.de/SielNet/eV/rj45_beleg.html
http://members.tripod.de/dg8fz/tips/Network/RJ45_Belegung.html


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (19. August 2003)

@Marcus R.

auch wenn du sabato mit dem kabel nicht geholfen hast, mir schon ! besten dank

gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Kowkase (13. Oktober 2003)

Das Einfachste aber auch fitzligste ist wenn Du einfach mal ein abgeschnittenes Netwerkkabel (natülich einen Stecker noch dran) in die Dose steckst und dann mit einer kleine Batterie einfach eine Durchflussprüfung machst. Ist zwar ein bischen russisch aber dann hast Du die genaue Belegung der Dose!


----------



## Sinac (13. Oktober 2003)

Nur so ganz am Rande:
Cat5 bezeichnet das Kabel und nicht die Dose, oder?


----------



## Kowkase (13. Oktober 2003)

Auch nicht ganz korrekt, da CAT5 den Schirmungsgrad des Kabels bezeichnet, also auch nicht das Kabel genau. Andere wiederum identifizieren dieses schwer zu definierende Medium als RJ45-Verbindung. Was ja, genaugesehen, auch nicht das Kabel, sondern der Stecker ist.


----------



## Sinac (13. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt auch wieda....
Also wäre die korrekte Fragestellung "Wie bringe ich ein Twisted Pair Kabel der Kategorie 5 an eine Dose mit RJ45 Buchse an"
Obwohl da mit der Buchse bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht sicher...

naja, alle wissen was gemeint ist 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Kowkase (13. Oktober 2003)

Hast Du dieses Problem immer noch, dann schicke ich Dir ne detaillierte Anleitung der "russischen Durchlaufprüfung" per mail, das würde hier dann zu albern werden.

Gruß, der Kowkase


----------

